# Amp ?



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

hey guys,

I got some 6 1/4" component speakers...

here are the specs
150 Watts Max. Music Power (50 Watts Nominal) (with 80Hz, -12dB/Oct. HPF) 120 Watts (40 Watts) without Crossover 
Sensitivity (Efficiency): 90dB (1W/1m) 
Frequency Response: 30 - 32,000Hz 
4 Ohm Rated 
Dimensions: 6-3/4" x 3-3/8" (Woofer), 1-1/4" x ¾" (Tweeter) 
Mounting Depth: 2-3/8" (Woofer) 

what kind of amp do you suggest ? 2 channel? 300w?
In the back i m running jbl 6x9 3-ways p-923

JBL 6" x 9" 250 Watt Apex 3-Way Speaker 
Full-range speaker 
'X-Linear' motor structure 
Titanium composite woofer cone 
Apex off-axial tweeter mounting 
25Hz-22kHz frequency response 
92dB sensitivity 
1" titanium tweeter 
1/2" titanium super tweeter 
5W-250W power range 
Mounting depth of 3-1/16" 

TIA


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

get a 800 or 1000 watt 4 channel amp and call it a day.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i have a pioneer GMX-972 brand new for sale....PM me if youre interested


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

specs?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *i have a pioneer GMX-972 brand new for sale....PM me if youre interested *


how much?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

selrider99 said:


> *specs? *


150 watts RMS x 2 at 4 ohms 
200 watts RMS x 2 at 2 ohms 
400 watts RMS x 1 bridged output at 4 ohms 
stereo or bridged mono output 
4-ohm stable in bridged mode 
Tri-Way capable 
MOSFET power supply and output stages 
requires 4-gauge power and ground leads — wiring and hardware not included with amplifier 
low-pass (80 Hz) crossover, 12 dB/octave 
preamp and speaker-level inputs 



> how much


well, i paid 179$ plus tax and shipping and all that good stuff.........and its still brand new never been used...i'm asking 100$ plus shipping


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *get a 800 or 1000 watt 4 channel amp and call it a day. *


Most 4 channel amps that boast an 800 or 1000 watt rating are complete and total crap. Not to mention that they will not put out anywhere near that amount of power. Peak power ratings are meaningless...and in my opinion should have some sort of regulation as far as ratings go. I mean what good is an 800 or 1000 watt amp if the only time you'll get that much power from it is when it's being struck by lightning?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *Most 4 channel amps that boast an 800 or 1000 watt rating are complete and total crap. Not to mention that they will not put out anywhere near that amount of power. *


well, i think they are pretty good for ppl who dont necessarily want heart pounding bass, but more for ppl want to "liven" up their music


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

youy really don't need an amp depending on your headunit


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yoshimitsu said:


> *youy really don't need an amp depending on your headunit *


 why?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> *why? *


i think some newer head units have like a built in amplifier source, i think


----------

